

The Craft of Research - b-man
http://www.press.uchicago.edu/Misc/Chicago/065685in.html

======
hga
Note this Amazon.com review which says the 2nd edition is better than the
third:
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R3E8JGKMTV2B2M/ref=cm_cr_rdp_pe...](http://www.amazon.com/review/R3E8JGKMTV2B2M/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm)

